# Pics of 09 Onix TDF (Freshly Repaired!)



## schustmi (Jun 16, 2008)

Because of some demand, here are a couple of pics of my new 09 Onix TDF after the RD hanger repair. I hope they appear in the message - my first post with pics. The pics were taken under non-ideal conditions (at dusk with flash). I'll try to get better ones soon. (Yes, I will get carbon water cages some day.)


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice. They really changed the frame a lot! Looks great.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Sweet*

That is a nice looking bike! I had only seen the blue one (also great) until yours. Congratulations! 

Watch out for those vicious plastic bags! :eek6:


----------



## schustmi (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks!

Watch out for those vicious plastic bags! :eek6:[/QUOTE]

No doubt. Fortunately it wasn't one of those deadly paper bags.
rides=2, bags=1


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

*2009 Orbea Onix*

That is a sweet bike. I'm seriously thinking about buying one. I like the TDE with the red color. How does it ride?


----------

